# ÁREA DE LAZER > Video, Fotografia e Técnica >  Animal de estimação

## Gonçalo Rio

Quem não gostaria de ter um assim  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

YouTube - Holding a huge mantis shrimp

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Liiiindo, além de ser um animal bonito e interessante, este revela uma bela intimidade com o tratador, até parece que está treinado eh eh...não me importava de ter um assim. :SbSourire:

----------


## Ricardo Bigas da Costa

O.o

Gigante!

----------


## Rodrigo Pontes

Boas

Já tive um mantis á uma data de anos e o comportamento deste é muito estranho.

Deve estar a dormir.

----------


## Fernando Lourenço

> Liiiindo, além de ser um animal bonito e interessante, este revela uma bela intimidade com o tratador, até parece que está treinado eh eh...não me importava de ter um assim.


A Naturline tem um na loja, é de facto um animal fora de série. 

Um dia destes ainda monto um Nano só para o ver.... é fantástico!

----------

